# Schützt die GPL auch eine implementierte Idee?



## tuxedo (27. Sep 2012)

An die GPL Experten ...

Wenn ein Programm/eine Bibliothek mit GPL Lizensiert wurde: Schützt das dann auch die darin angewandte Ideen?

Kleines Beispiel:

Man entwickelt eine Anwendung und hat darin ein tolles Feature verwirklicht, welches noch kein anderer umgesetzt hat. Im deutschen Urheberrecht wird eine Idee ja nur dann geschützt, wenn sie in einem Werk zum Ausdruck gebracht wird. Die Rechte am konkreten Feature wären somit "geschützt". Wobei das ja schon wieder in Richtung Software-Patent gehen würde ...hmmpf.

Aber wie ist das wenn man das Werk GPL lizensiert hat?

Da jeder den Source frei lesen kann, könnte man sich ja die besten Ideen rauspicken und ein eigenes, closed-source-Projekt starten. Erlaubt das die GPL, oder kann man sich, basierend auf der GPL und unabhängig vom deutschen Urheberrecht dagegen wehren?

- Alex


----------



## Gast2 (27. Sep 2012)

Das was du meinst ist klar ein Patent. Die Idee in einer GPL Software kann man nachprogrammieren solange man den Code nicht verwendet.


----------



## tuxedo (27. Sep 2012)

Nicht ganz. Bei einem Patent hat irgendjemand die Rechte darauf. Das ich was meine wäre ein Patent mit Copy-Left. D.h. die Rechte verbleiben bei der Idee ...

Studiere gerade nochmal die GPL. Aber die geht scheinbar nur auf den Sourcecode ein. Wobei sie aber sagt, dass das Werk Copyleft bleiben muss. Aber Ideen-Klau welche dann in einem Copy-Right endet ist ja auch nicht im Sinne des Copy-Left-Prinzips, oder?

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (27. Sep 2012)

Hmm, nochmal die GPL (grob) gelesen. Die GPL hat zum Ziel die Weitergabe "frei" zu belassen... 

Eigentlich Schade. Wenn da jemand in einem GPL Produkt wirklich eine gute, sehr konkrete Idee hat, kann echt jeder daherkommen, abgucken und ein kommerzielles, closed-source-Produkt daraus machen.


----------



## Noctarius (27. Sep 2012)

Ja kann er, allerdings kann er die Idee nicht patentieren, da Prior-Art besteht. Das kann dir aber generell immer passieren, auch ohne, dass der Source frei verfügbar ist.


----------



## Gast2 (27. Sep 2012)

Naja es soll ja auch Firmen geben die haben sich abgerundete Buttons patentieren lassen ... 

Resultat ist nur wirklich, dass die GPL deine Idee nicht vor wiederverwendung schützt sondern nur Regeln vorgibt wie der Code wiederverwendet werden kann und darf. 

Resultatgleiches nachprogrammieren mit anderem Code bleibt immer möglich und ist ja generell möglich. Macht OpenOffice und Konsorten ja auch. Freie Codecs etc. (sofern eben kein Patentschutz auf Algorithmus etc. liegt).


----------

